
Intel Considers Outsorcing Manufacturing - its-tony
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-25/intel-stunning-failure-heralds-end-of-era-for-u-s-chip-sector
======
jgunaratne
Intel has fallen so far behind over the years. Intel's CEO has a business
administration background vs AMD whose CEO has a PhD in electrical engineering
from MIT. I suspect that has something to do with why Intel has made decisions
over the years that have favored short-term financial gains over long-term
technology investments.

~~~
detaro
What long-term technology investments has AMD made that Intel hasn't?
Especially ones that are relevant to manufacturing?

This seems very much a "Intel did invest, failed at hard problem, considers
buying from someone who succeeded" vs "AMD couldn't afford own fabs, sold own
fabs, when formerly-own fabs couldn't afford to develop an upgrade AMD was
free to buy manufacturing from someone who succeeded".

